# What is indicated exactly? Selected?GPU-Z.0.5.3



## Sterni (Apr 18, 2011)

What is indicated exactly? 
Map is a HD6950

GPU Temp1 = GPU?
GPU Temp2 = RAM?
GPU Temp3 = Mosfets?
VReg Temperature =?

Or only GPU is selected?

GPU Temp1 = GPU?
GPU Temp2 = GPU?
GPU Temp3 = GPU?


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 18, 2011)

1= Memory I/O
2= Shaders
3= VRMs

I think that's the right order..


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 18, 2011)

i dont have any reliable info on the actual placement of these sensors other than they are located on the gpu silicon die.

previous generations had them at display io, mem io, shader core

again, these sensors are definitely not VRM, memory, PCB or MOSFET temperatures


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 18, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i dont have any reliable info on the actual placement of these sensors other than they are located on the gpu silicon die.
> 
> previous generations had them at display io, mem io, shader core
> 
> again, these sensors are definitely not VRM, memory, PCB or MOSFET temperatures



Intriguing..
That means I can't take any GPU info from AIDA64 as worthwhile either then :/


----------



## Sterni (Apr 18, 2011)

thus only GPU is selected

GPU Temp1 = GPU
GPU Temp2 = GPU
GPU Temp3 = GPU

VReg Temperature =?

Sorry my English is not good.


----------



## Jack Doph (Apr 18, 2011)

I think W1zzard's saying he's not sure what they really are, so there's no answer to your question, sorry :/

EDIT: in case you don't know who W1zzard is, he created GPU-Z (as well as being the Overlord of this site)


----------



## mastrdrver (May 1, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i dont have any reliable info on the actual placement of these sensors other than they are located on the gpu silicon die.
> 
> previous generations had them at display io, mem io, shader core
> 
> again, these sensors are definitely not VRM, memory, PCB or MOSFET temperatures



Well I know for sure where GPU #2 is on a 5870/5850 card.....by accident.

The image is from the iTurbo HIS 5870 review though mine is a reference XFX 5870 fwiw.





Long story short I epoxied one of the four fixing nuts on my VF3000A because I broke the bolt end that threads in to the cooler base. I noticed sitting on the desktop that the GPU #2 sensor was reporting ~10C warmer then the other two (which normally is only off ~2C). Played Crysis Warhead for a little and that difference jumped to 50C causing the sensor to report 100C+! I figured (quite rightly too) that the epoxied at started to let go. When I took the cooler off my reference 5870 I found that there was no TIM in the market out location!!! 

When I was sitting on the reinstalling 7 and before I got drivers installed (so the card was fully clocked and no Aero) I would get mid 80Cs or about 30C higher then the other two sensors.

I do know for sure that only GPU #2 sensor was the only one off as the other two were reporting close to each other and in normal temperature ranges that I've seen in the past both on desktop and in Crysis Warhead (just below 40C on desktop and low 80C in game). They never were showing (on GPUz) temperatures out of what I expected and knew of for sure in the past.


----------

